# Worst dial mods ever



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Why would you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272107015733

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272117414372


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Some one needs a moment of clarity... :wacko:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

they remind me of those paintings by dali


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

the first is to order :scared:

the second............. A lot of meticulous work and details have gone through this watch. by bubbles the chimp :laugh:

i reckon Helen Keller is the manager


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Look on the positive side - they are only Seiko divers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

AVO said:


> Look on the positive side - they are only Seiko divers!


 :scared:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

AVO said:


> Look on the positive side - they are only Seiko divers!


 BURN HIIIMMMM!!! :biggrin:

Eugh, that "shark tooth" thing does have a hint of the Citizen Orca about it but...well. :thumbdown:


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

Definitely not my taste.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

A £100 watch that has had a lot of money thrown at it and is now worth less than when they started.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

The sad thing is someone will buy it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Roy, why did I click on the first link :sadwalk:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> they remind me of those paintings by dali


 Dials by Dali :wacko:










Dial designs made using the finest Tippex made.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Mutley said:


> Thanks Roy, why did I click on the first link :sadwalk:


 Its the same when somethings hot. You know its hot, you know its not going to end well but you cant resist the urge to check.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

The first for some reason reminds me of a snow globe, wonder if you shook it the numbers would move around


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i think the watch from earlier in the week should feature

445386537.jpg


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

To be fair I've seen some members watches that look worse than the second one :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

hughlle said:


> To be fair I've seen some members watches that look worse than the second one :tongue:


 there cant be many 

if you look at the dials you can see they have used stencils cut out with a craft knife, no quality control there


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> there cant be many
> 
> if you look at the dials you can see they have used stencils cut out with a craft knife, no quality control there


 Indeed, and yet it is still nicer than some I see that were factory designed to look as they do. But you are right, it's not many (and I'm only talking about the second link, not the first).

And at the end of the day, it's nothing but a bunch of watch enthusiasts opinions, just because we can't accept it, doesn't mean it wont be perfectly acceptible to someone (maybe not the price, but that isn't what the thread is about). If I was a fisherman on a trawler my watch could be covered in bird crap for lume and I wouldn't care.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Bruce said:


> there cant be many
> 
> if you look at the dials you can see they have used stencils cut out with a craft knife, no quality control there


 The first dial looks like its made using luminous transfers stuck on some black cardboard. Shoddy isnt a strong enough word almost feel like buying the watches taking them back to original and selling at a loss just to save them from a fate worse than shoddiness.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's the thought that counts!

Oh wait, they're selling them. Quick revision... It's the result that counts! :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> The first dial looks like its made using luminous transfers stuck on some black cardboard.


 It reminds me of the 'work' my daughter produces when she can only find a very big paint brush.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have found some of there early work

This is there blue phase










and this is there award winning brown phase


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

fastmongrel said:


> I have found some of there early work
> 
> This is there blue phase
> 
> ...


 breath taking :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> breath taking :notworthy:


 In some respects, reminiscent of Vermeer's "View of Delft"!

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> In some respects, reminiscent of Vermeer's "View of Delft"!
> 
> Later,
> William


 no no i disagree, it clearly surpasses Vermeer in all respects :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The area I now live in was once called "Lane Delph", due to the pottery making relationship.

That's bloody boring isn't it? :laugh:

I wonder how Vermeer would have portrayed "Lane Delph"?

I suspect some fat old men gloating and the underfed children of their underpaid employees?

Perhaps not. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> The area I now live in was once called "Lane Delph", due to the pottery making relationship.
> 
> That's bloody boring isn't it? :laugh:
> 
> ...


 When Vermeer was painting, every town and city was basically a dirty hole. I think it was a matter of selective viewing. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> When Vermeer was painting, every town and city was basically a dirty hole.
> 
> Later,
> William


 I can confirm Lane Delph was a deprived area and quite unattractive, Ansel Adams may not have not have made the place seem attractive, despite his darkroom skills. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> I can confirm Lane Delph was a deprived area and quite unattractive, Ansel Adams may not have not have made the place seem attractive, despite his darkroom skills. :wink:


 Dodge and burn!

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Dodge and burn!
> 
> Later,
> William


 Indeed he did, despite claims otherwise. :wink: :biggrin:


----------

